# DoD Best Bandwidth Option



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

If you are lucky enough to live in an area that offers the new 20/20 Fios plan... amazing, for $65 a month.

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...try-offers-2020-symmetrical-fios-service.html


----------



## pprather (Nov 12, 2006)

wow. Very cool. I can't wait. I wonder how long until it gets to Cincinnati.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

Just think about combining this with the new Slingbox and Slingcatcher... you can easily stream HD from location to another over the internet!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Of course, it remains to be seen how fast DIRECTV can stream to us.


----------



## bafuerst (Feb 18, 2007)

pprather said:


> wow. Very cool. I can't wait. I wonder how long until it gets to Cincinnati.


I don't know about Cincinnati but up here in Lebanon Cincinnati Bell is supposedly installing FIOS in a few new neighborhoods. They bought Lebanon's telecommunications company a while back and according to the guy who installed my internet last spring they will eventually do the whole area.


----------



## jabd (Aug 8, 2006)

I have the FiOS 15/2 connection and the DoD works very well. I can start watching shows almost immediately with out ever catching up to the dl.

Hopefully it will be the same when we get some HD to watch.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've been using a 6Mbps AT&T DSL (really about 5Mbps) and if I give a SD download a minute to start up I haven't caught up to the end of the buffer yet.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm dying to get this on my FIOS Connection. I have a HTPC At my house and I work in a Data Center during the over night. With this I should be able to watch a DVD from my home network as if I was sitting in my house. Since that is over 700 movies that would be really cool


----------

